# 2 New Models On My List - Soon



## Duncan Robinson (Jun 28, 2005)

Members May Be Interested To Know That I Am Releasing 2 New Models Soon. They Are Both Sd 14's And Are In 1/1200 Scale.
They Will Be Ellerman Lines - City Of Exeter, And P&o's Strathdoon. 
Contact Me If You Require Further Info.
Duncan


----------

